# Found Saluki Female Fawn



## jnuttytart (Dec 12, 2012)

Found above at 6pm Bordon Hants. Sweet girl. Yours email me [email protected]


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Have you contacted ,Dog Lost (they have a website)


----------

